# DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it to?



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2009)

Hi all. 
Just a query. 

I got a couple of DVDs from my local dvd rental store. On both is printed "not for rental" and at the start of both there is a warning notice saying the dvds aren't to be rented.

Should I report this? Whats the difference between a dvd for rental and one that isn't?

And where would I report it to?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*

dvd not for rental is probably a 'freebie' they got for previewing prior to buying them for rental.

Not for Rental is illegal ... there is usually a number to contact shown before the film begins.

You can report it via INFACT:

[broken link removed]


----------



## DB74 (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



ailbhe said:


> Whats the difference between a dvd for rental and one that isn't?


 
Presumably the cost of the DVD is the main (and probably only) difference, much like the difference in the cost of, say Sky Sports package for a homeowner and a pub.

So if you're ever in a pub watching a match and the little pint icon isn't in the bottom corner of the screen throughout the match you'll know that they are not paying the proper subsciption either!


----------



## Deas (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*

Ailbhe - I suspect that your local rental store is going through hard times.  I don't imagine they will be around much longer, whether you report them or not if they are doing what you say.


----------



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



Deas said:


> Ailbhe - I suspect that your local rental store is going through hard times. I don't imagine they will be around much longer, whether you report them or not if they are doing what you say.


 
The Dvd side of things probably has slowed down but they also do internet, phones etc. In fairness, I'm paying the same to them as I would to somewhere paying the correct charges and abiding the law.
We're all going through hard times but illegal activity is illegal activity.
In my opinion it's no better than welfare fraud or insurance fraud etc.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*

Was the not for rental on the box , or the actual dvd ?


----------



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



jhegarty said:


> Was the not for rental on the box , or the actual dvd ?


 

The boxes were blank with the store logo.
Edit : Both dvds had "not for rental" stamped onto the actual dvd. 

At the start of both films a warning came up stating that if you had rented this movie please contact such a number. I can't remember the exact words or the number.
I tried googling it but no luck.
But I think it was probably Fact.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



ailbhe said:


> The boxes were blank with the store logo.
> Edit : Both dvds had "not for rental" stamped onto the actual dvd.
> 
> At the start of both films a warning came up stating that if you had rented this movie please contact such a number. I can't remember the exact words or the number.
> ...




That's dogey then. 

I think it's a civil matter , rather than criminal. The organisation above (INFACT) would be the one to contact.


----------



## paddyc (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*

Well if it took away from your enjoyment of the movie then report it to the number you saw on screen saying to report it or maybe go back and take it up with the rental place. Could have been a genuine error where somebody returned a wrong copy.


----------



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



paddyc said:


> Well if it took away from your enjoyment of the movie then report it to the number you saw on screen saying to report it or maybe go back and take it up with the rental place. Could have been a genuine error where somebody returned a wrong copy.


 

_Both _dvds though?
I wouldn't have even noticed only for the warning at the start and then I saw it on the dvd. Anyway, I emailed infact so it's up to them now.

I saw a docu a couple of years ago about pirate dvds and the crime it's tied to and I swore I'd never get involved in that as it has such a drastic effect even though it doesn't feel like it to the average consumer. 
I never download music or dvds, I always rent or buy so I'm pretty annoyed that I ended up renting a copy. 
I could have saved my money and downloaded the movies but I thought I was doing the right thing. 

Anyway, it's done now.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



ailbhe said:


> I saw a docu a couple of years ago about pirate dvds and the crime it's tied to and I swore I'd never get involved in that as it has such a drastic effect even though it doesn't feel like it to the average consumer.
> I never download music or dvds, I always rent or buy so I'm pretty annoyed that I ended up renting a copy.



It wasn't a pirated version or a copy. It's just the shop didn't pay the correct price to the manufacture. 

It's still wrong , and you are correct to report it , but you seem to have the issues involved mixed up.


----------



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: How to report illegal DVD lending*



jhegarty said:


> It wasn't a pirated version or a copy. It's just the shop didn't pay the correct price to the manufacture.
> 
> It's still wrong , and you are correct to report it , but you seem to have the issues involved mixed up.


 
Not really, to me it all amounts to the same thing. I'm not going to be ok with a shop not paying royalties and basically ripping people off any more than I'm ok with some bloke selling dodgy dvds out of the back of his van.

Ok, it might not be on the same criminal scale as the copy industry but it's still ripping off the customer really. If I was ok with not paying for dvds then I'd hardly be paying the store to rent them, I'd just download them myself. 
I don't download movies because of the criminal aspect, therefore I go to rental places where I assume the dvds will be all above board.

Anyway, I've reported it and I won't be using that store again.


----------



## ajapale (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it*

Ive changed the title somewhat to reflect the question more fully.

This type of question is dealt with generally in the Consumer Issues section so Im moving it there from  Askaboutlaw

aj
Moderator


----------



## mcaul (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it*

it could be an error by a staff member putting the wrong dvd's into a wrong box?

Basically dvd shops can buy 2 different versions of a dvd

1. a copy for resale. Usually selling at €25 incl vat and bought at about €15 + vat

2. a copy for rental either bought outright or  leased for a period of 30 - 60 days. The purchase price could be twices the price of the retail version and the lease price would be a percentage of the rental income ofr the period - the cd is then returned and destroyed.


If its a small independent store offering you value, then he is just trying to make things more affordable. No laws broken as its the same as a shop splitting multipak items into seperate items - the supplier won't like it and can stop supply, but other than that no real harm done.


----------



## mathepac (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it*



mcaul said:


> ... If its a small independent store offering you value, then he is just trying to make things more affordable. No laws broken as its the same as a shop splitting multipak items into seperate items - the supplier won't like it and can stop supply, but other than that no real harm done.


Rubbish - it is theft.

Even if the poor "small independent store" passes on the savings to their customer, and there is no evidence that they have, they are doing so illegally. It's a bit like me deciding I need 10 gallons of petrol in my car but only paying the filling station for 1.

Splitting multi-packs and selling them separately is also theft - the shop buys under contract from their supplier on the understanding that they are sold as purchased with the savings being passed on to the end-user.


----------



## jhegarty (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it*



mathepac said:


> Splitting multi-packs and selling them separately is also theft - the shop buys under contract from their supplier on the understanding that they are sold as purchased with the savings being passed on to the end-user.



That is completely wrong.

No such law exists. 

You seem to be mixing up a contract with criminal acts.


----------



## JamesGG (14 Dec 2009)

*Re: DVD rental store issues "not for rental" DVD's Is this legimate? Who to report it*

This might not be the shops fault, some of the companies just send out what they have. A lot of them DVDs get sent back when they are no longer popular so I dont see what different it makes? Once they are not dodgy cinema cam rips?

As for shops selling multi packs seperate, theres no law against that here, only in the uk. Plus I dont see the big deal with this either, apart from the fact it didnt look good.


----------

